# I have a shed!!!



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey guys great news

its offial, now I am moved my track into a nice big, powed, lit, shed and best of all, it has a fridge.

Its going to be great

Tom


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

size dimesnsion?? pics??


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm envisioning something like this:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Shed? How about a calling it freakin GARAGE. Damn, I love you Aussies. Wait till I tell the wife we need a new shed.  

Thanks for the idea! :thumbsup: rr


Who needs just a fridge. I'm thinking full kegerator, bath and master suite!  rr


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey

Yeah my shed is about half the size of that one.

Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Even a half size, it will still be enough space for a good size table, track and a place to stock some Fosters!  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

SWEET! A home for your slots.... wish we could be as lucky


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

...and my whole appartment is probably the double of it :drunk:


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

very niiiice:thumbsup:


----------

